# Mod wraps/sleeves



## Caramia (7/8/16)

I am almost desperately looking for especially wraps for Sig Fooksie 213 and Pico. Silicone sleeves also seem to stretch after some time, deeming them unsafe for my beloved mods, also juice spills...
I have seen some carbon wraps - where would I find that in Pta? Even sheets of the carbon look-alikes. I do know of Zapwrapz in UK, but it is pretty pricey to bring over.
Anyone, please?


----------



## shabbar (7/8/16)

Just buy a sheet of carbon fibre or vinyl in the colour of your choice and a Stanley knife and diy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

Have moved this for you to the "Who has stock" subforum @Caramia 
So vendors can reply directly and help out if they choose to

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (7/8/16)

Caramia said:


> I am almost desperately looking for especially wraps for Sig Fooksie 213 and Pico. Silicone sleeves also seem to stretch after some time, deeming them unsafe for my beloved mods, also juice spills...
> I have seen some carbon wraps - where would I find that in Pta? Even sheets of the carbon look-alikes. I do know of Zapwrapz in UK, but it is pretty pricey to bring over.
> Anyone, please?


Fooksie.. i LOL'd

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (7/8/16)

shabbar said:


> Just buy a sheet of carbon fibre or vinyl in the colour of your choice and a Stanley knife and diy


Thank you, exactly what I am looking for, but where @shabbar? I am no newby to diy, so most definitely not to vinyl, but cannot seem to find any...
That is actually why I posted generally @Silver, I know of no vaping supplier stocking this.

Except for Pico wraps - can be found at http://eciggies.co.za for R50 for all 11 flavours, I was just looking for something else.


----------



## stevie g (7/8/16)

Vinyl wrap you find at a China mall where they sell car stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/8/16)

Are these vinyl wraps easy to remove?
Ive contemplating on wrapping my vtc mini cause its so badly scratched but im worried it will look like crap if i ever need to remove and replace the wrap.


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/16)

You can get vinyl from car accessory shops or sign writers, just ask them if you can dig through their scraps or if they have some extra bits. See if there is a Maizeys in your area, they supply sign writers, so they'll have all the really cool stuff.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (7/8/16)

Thanx guys!
Sadly no Maizey's or any signage suppies close by (I used to have a signage company, so I know), will go have a looksee at Midas, Autozone. I know I have seen sheets in a store. Otherwise I'll just order a meter of it from Maizey.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (7/8/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Are these vinyl wraps easy to remove?
> Ive contemplating on wrapping my vtc mini cause its so badly scratched but im worried it will look like crap if i ever need to remove and replace the wrap.


@Clouds4Days, nope, just pull it off, and wipe any residue with benzine. I've done signwriting for many moons, on almost all surfaces, and worked mainly with vinyl, but that was quite some years back.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

